# Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)



## Forester FXT (9. Dezember 2015)

So dann Reihe ich mich mal in die Schlange der Umbauer ein.

Stoney0066 hat es ja vorgemacht. 


Hier mal die Bilder des Bootes im ist Zustand.



 

 

 

 

 

Boottype:  Tabur Yak 3

Länge 360 Breite 140 Höhe 54 cm und ein Katamaran.

Wie ihr sehen könnt haben wir dieses Jahr nur die Bänke drauf gemacht und die Sitze.

Das ganze geht zwar aber mir ist es zu Eng und wenn ich alleine Unterwegs bin auch nicht das beste.

Ziel des Umbau:

1. Eine Ebene Fläche im Boot .

2. Die Sitze mehr in die Mitte (Gewichtsverteilung)

3. Batterien fest auf dem Boot verbauen. Habe keine Lust sie immer rein und raus zu heben. :c:c sehr schwer die Teile.

4. Die Platte am Bug wird bleiben . Dort kommt der Motor dann noch drauf.

So jetzt zu meinen Fragen.

1. Hatte es hier zwar schon mal gefragt aber leider die PN gelöscht.  Was hat ein YAK 3 an Zuladung ???  Habe was mit 4 Person im Kopf.

2. Will die Alfer Combitech Version benutzen. Wie würdet ihr es aufbauen und welche oder wie viel Stützen und Querstreben benutzen ?

http://products.alfer.com/Produkte/Eisenwaren/combitech-System-connect-23-5-mm/


3. Soll ich eine Lentzpumpe verbauen oder mir eine Handpumpe ins Boot legen ?

Habe mal eine grobe Zeichnung gemacht. 





Diese Zeichnung könnt ihr gerne verändern und mir Vorschläge machen.

4. Wie Dick sollte ich die Siebdruckplatte wählen ? 12 oder 21 mm ??  

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Ich als handwerklicher Volldepp bin immer hell begeistert vom euren Umbauten!

KLASSE!!!

Danke fürs einstellen!!

Und immer her mit weiteren!!


----------



## volkerm (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Tolle Rumpfform!! Die Batterien würde ich wegen des Schwerpunktes jeweils weit unten in den Kat- Rümpfen einbauen, mittig.


----------



## Forester FXT (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Hallo Volkerm.

Also so wie auf der Zeichnung ?


----------



## volkerm (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Nein, rechts und links mittig in die Schwimmkörper, ganz unten. Stabilisiert die Lage im Wasser, und Du hast mehr Möglichkeiten oben.


----------



## Forester FXT (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Ich verstehe was du meinst. Aber das geht leider nicht. Dafür müsste ich die Schwimmkörper ja Aufschneiden. Das Boot ist 2 Schalig .

Zur Zeit sind die Batterien ja Links und Rechts an diesen Winkeln befestigt das wollte ich halt nicht mehr.


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Was meinst du mit eine ebene Fläche? Alles gleiche Höhe auf der Höhe der Erhöhungen vorne und hinten? Oder einfach nur gerade Bodenplatte auf den Boden?

Wie sollen die Alurohre befestigt werden? Geschraubt, geklebt, genietet?

Bewegst du das Boot nur per E-Motor?

Wieviele Batterien? 2? Wie hoch sind die? Und wie hoch ist es vom Boden bis zu der Kante seitlich? Ist das hoch genug für die Batterien?

Hätte da schon ne Idee wie du das bauen könntest, müsste das oben aber alles wissen dazu...

Siebdruckplatten je nach Größe der Klappen die du einbauen willst, maximal 15 mm! Wenn sie kleiner sind reichen auch 12 oder evtl auch 9... dann brauchst aber auch bissl mehr Verstrebungen untendrunter.

Wenn du eh Batterien an Bord hast, bau dir ne Pumpe ein, mit der Hand kriegste niemals so viel raus wie mit ner Pumpe, falls du mal n dickes Leck haben solltest!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Hast du das Boot vor dem Umbau schon gefahren und bist 100% zufrieden?

Ich Frage nur weil ich den Fehler gemacht habe, gekauft und dann angefangen mit dem Umbau. Hatte mein Boot über ein Jahr Restauriert und dann erst zu wasser gelassen. Letztendlich habe ich feststellen müssen das es für mich doch nicht optimal war und habe es vor zwei Monaten wieder mit viel Verlust verkauft und mir ein anderes geholt, was ich jetzt aber nach und nach fertig mache.
Möchte halt nur das andere hier nicht auch den Fehler machen.


----------



## Forester FXT (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

@ Stoney



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit eine ebene Fläche? Alles gleiche Höhe auf der Höhe der Erhöhungen vorne und hinten? Oder einfach nur gerade Bodenplatte auf den Boden?
> 
> *So wie auf den Bildern sind wir das letzte also diese Jahr gefahren. Zum Schleppen ist das Okay aber wenn ich auf Barsch mit Dropshot will ist das nichts. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Forester FXT (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Hast du das Boot vor dem Umbau schon gefahren und bist 100% zufrieden?
> 
> Ich Frage nur weil ich den Fehler gemacht habe, gekauft und dann angefangen mit dem Umbau. Hatte mein Boot über ein Jahr Restauriert und dann erst zu wasser gelassen. Letztendlich habe ich feststellen müssen das es für mich doch nicht optimal war und habe es vor zwei Monaten wieder mit viel Verlust verkauft und mir ein anderes geholt, was ich jetzt aber nach und nach fertig mache.
> Möchte halt nur das andere hier nicht auch den Fehler machen.



Ja sind wir. 100 % nein bin ich nicht. Wenn es nach mir ging würde ich mir was in 4,00/4,50 mal 1,50/1,70 zulegen.

Aber das kostet mir alles zu viel. Die Leute wollen für Gebrauchte Boote ja fast mehr als für Neue Boote haben.

Und meine Freundin und ich wollen halt eher bald ein Haus kaufen. Dann mache ich mir mal gedanken um ein Boot. Vorher Spielt die da nicht mit.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> 1. Hatte es hier zwar schon mal gefragt aber leider die PN gelöscht.  Was hat ein YAK 3 an Zuladung ???  Habe was mit 4 Person im Kopf.



Ich hatte das Yak 2. die Außenhülle hatte Löcher, sodass die "Schwimmkammer" immer vollgelaufen ist. Mit 2 Personen und Gepäck, also rund 250kg war man noch rund 10cm über Wasser #6:q


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Wie man auf deinen Bildern sehen kann, gibt es ohnehin schon eine Kante, da würde ich angepasste Bretter (Fichte ausm Baumarkt, gehobelt, geölt) einlegen, die Batterien darunter verschwinden lassen und gut ist.
Eventuell noch die zwei Stühle igendwo befestigen und ne Halterung für die Batterien konstruieren, ist glaube ich Vorschrift auf den Talsperren!
Das Gedönse mit den Aluprofilen würde ich mir sowieso ersparen, vor allem in GFK nieten.
Eher mal die Löcher im Sülrand verschießen, damit dein Kat (bei Regen)nicht volläuft!
Das Ding ist und bleibt ein häßliches Entlein und nach meiner Meinung noch ein Grund mehr dafür, den "Ausbau" so einfach wie möglich zu halten.

Jürgen


----------



## Forester FXT (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie man auf deinen Bildern sehen kann, gibt es ohnehin schon eine Kante, da würde ich angepasste Bretter (Fichte ausm Baumarkt, gehobelt, geölt) einlegen, die Batterien darunter verschwinden lassen und gut ist.
> Eventuell noch die zwei Stühle igendwo befestigen und ne Halterung für die Batterien konstruieren, ist glaube ich Vorschrift auf den Talsperren!
> Das Gedönse mit den Aluprofilen würde ich mir sowieso ersparen, vor allem in GFK nieten.
> Eher mal die Löcher im Sülrand verschießen, damit dein Kat (bei Regen)nicht volläuft!
> ...



Da gebe ich dir voll kommen Recht. Aber für die Talsperren hier reicht das.


----------



## bootszander (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Hallo Forester FXT
Ich bin erst neu hier und muss mich erst zurecht finden.
Dein boot dürfte aber zu klein sein.
Natürlich weis ich nicht welche erwartungen du an dein boot hast und wie du angeln möchtest, dieses kannst aber auch nur du wissen?
Ich habe an meinem boot gut 10 j. gebaut, und jetzt ist es für meine zwecke erst perfkt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Hier der Link zu dem Post mit dem Typenschild


----------



## Forester FXT (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hier der Link zu dem Post mit dem Typenschild




Ja das weiß ich ja mit 10 PS. Aber was an Zuladung ??


Daraus werde ich nicht Schlau #q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Mit Motor 4 Personen, so steht es da.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Ich persönlich würde keine durchgehende Fläche machen, aber das musst du wissen. Wenn du mal drin stehen willst ist weiter unten bestimmt besser bei dem schmalen Ding!

Wenn doch, dann würde ich es machen wie Jürgen vorgeschlagen hat, allerdings mit Siebdruckplatte, ist witterungsbeständiger.
Platte(n) für auf die obere Kante zurechtschneiden, reinlegen, fixieren, ein oder 2 Stück für die Batterien klappbar machen, evtl. Teppich drauf, fertig.

Wenn du keinen durchgängigen Boden machen willst und die Batterien vorne und hinten lagern willst würde ich folgendes machen:

Platte über die vorhandenen Erhöhungen, mit Klappe weiterführen über die Batterien, dann Holzwand und eine Platte direkt auf den Boden. Hab mal ne kleine Skizze gemacht, schwer zu erklären...

Wenn die Batterien zu hoch für die Innenhöhe sind, die auflageflächen noch mit nem Aluprofil erhöhen.

Oder, wenn du nur an Land an die Batterien musst... Statt hinten und vorne die Plattform mit klappe, mach einfach jeweils eine Plattform die komplett über die Batterie geht einfach zum rausnehmen...


----------



## Forester FXT (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde keine durchgehende Fläche machen, aber das musst du wissen. Wenn du mal drin stehen willst ist weiter unten bestimmt besser bei dem schmalen Ding!
> 
> Wenn doch, dann würde ich es machen wie Jürgen vorgeschlagen hat, allerdings mit Siebdruckplatte, ist witterungsbeständiger.
> Platte(n) für auf die obere Kante zurechtschneiden, reinlegen, fixieren, ein oder 2 Stück für die Batterien klappbar machen, evtl. Teppich drauf, fertig.
> ...



Genau anderes rum wollte ich Bauen.

Ich will die Öffnung verschließen. Damit ich mehr Platz habe. Der Boden des Bootes ist so wackelig beim darauf rum laufen. 

Und die Batterien wollte ich dann dort drunter machen.

Hinten soll es so bleiben wie es ist. Vorne ist ja die Platte schon drauf diese nimmt ja den Bugmotor auf.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

@Stoney,
wie ich inzwischen irgendwo gelesen habe ist das Ding aus ABS, womit das Befestigen von egal was schon problematisch wird!
Ob der Rumpf nun noch ausgeschäumt ist, keine Ahnung?
Deshalb würde ich eben die schon vorhandene Kante nutzen und einfache Einlegebretter einpassen, vielleicht noch mit Neoprenbändern gegen rutschen, klappern gedämpft.
Es wird schon schwierig genug sein diese Stühle zu befestigen, im besten Fall auch auf solchen Brettern, ohne das ABS anzubohren, oder zu nieten und somit für möglichen Wassereintritt zu sorgen!
Ebenso würde ich auch nicht den gesamten Innenboden abdecken.
Und anstelle der Lenzpumpe tut es auch ein Schwamm, oder/und Schöpfer um Regenwasser wieder hinaus zu befördern.
Mein Holzvorschlag war eher gedacht um Kosten zu mindern, zudem ist diese Siebdruckplatte glatt wie Eis wenn feucht, und barfuß gibt es bei Sonne gegrillte Haxe, außer man macht diese "gemütlich" wie bei dir, mit Teppich!
Das solche Bretter nur bedingt verrottungsfest sind ist klar, also entweder ab und zu ölen, oder alle paar Jahre raus und neue rein.
Eingespartes Geld/Zeit lieber im Eigenheim versenken als in diese Kiste und einfach Angeln gehen, wäre meine Idee.

Nachtrag: @ TS, ich will dieses Boot keinesfalls schlechtreden, aber bei der Grundlage lohnt sich nach meiner Meinung kein großer Aufwand, sondern nur das Nötigste, um das Boot als schwimmende Angelplattform zu nutzen!

Jürgen


----------



## Forester FXT (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Nachtrag: @ TS, ich will dieses Boot keinesfalls schlechtreden, aber bei der Grundlage lohnt sich nach meiner Meinung kein großer Aufwand, sondern nur das Nötigste, um das Boot als schwimmende Angelplattform zu nutzen!


Genau das soll es werden.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Stoney,
> wie ich inzwischen irgendwo gelesen habe ist das Ding aus ABS, womit das Befestigen von egal was schon problematisch wird!
> Ob der Rumpf nun noch ausgeschäumt ist, keine Ahnung?
> Deshalb würde ich eben die schon vorhandene Kante nutzen und einfache Einlegebretter einpassen, vielleicht noch mit Neoprenbändern gegen rutschen, klappern gedämpft.
> ...



Hast mit allem Recht! #6 Stimmt, Siebdruck macht nur sinn wenn Teppich oder was anderes drauf soll.



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Genau anderes rum wollte ich Bauen.
> 
> Ich will die Öffnung verschließen. Damit ich mehr Platz habe. Der Boden des Bootes ist so wackelig beim darauf rum laufen.
> 
> ...



Der Boden wäre nicht mehr wacklig, wenn durchgehend eine Platte draufliegen würde. Dachte halt nur dass es der Schwerpunkt so etwas niedriger wäre wenn du mal drin stehst und wirfst...

Klar, die einfachste Möglichkeit ist die Platten einfach oben rein zu legen, durch die Verstrebungen würde da auch nix rutenschen und du kannst die einzelnen Elemente einfach rausnehmen wenn du drunter willst. Wenns einfach und am günstigsten sein soll, machs so! Würde im Endeffekt so ähnlich aussehen wie auf den Bildern unten...

Wie willst denn die Sitze in Zukunft befestigen? Weiter auf der Bugplattform und dem Brett hinten?


----------



## Forester FXT (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

So in der Art wie auf den Bilder . Nur das ich die beiden Stühle dann auf dem neuen Boden setzen wollte.

Habe ja dann eine Fläche von 2,10 zu 1 m zur Verfügung.

Die Platte hinten kommt weg. 

Aber da ja hier schon beschrieben wurde das ich nicht Nieten soll wird es langsam schwer.

Will ja nicht das der Aufbau zum Rausnehmen ist. 

Was ist das für ein Boot auf deinen Bildern ?


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Das ist ein K-Maxxi Boot. 

Warum soll man den Aufbau nicht rausnehmen können?
Und wie willst du die Sitze befestigen wenn sie auf den Boden kommen? Hast du noch Stuhlfüße dazu? Sonst sitzt ja auf dem Boden...

Du könntest es kleben, dann allerdings nicht mehr einfach entfernen. Klettband wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Forester FXT (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Der Aufbau soll ja die Batterien an Ort und Stelle halten. Ich muß ja mit dem Boot auch auf die AB um zum See zu kommen. Nicht das der Hin und her Springt. Ja habe Sitzbeine hier damit sollte ich auf 40 +  cm Sitzhöhe kommen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Die Batterien musst du eh an Boden oder Seitenwande befestigen, sonst fliegen die dir dort ja durch die Gegend...

Also wenns fest sein soll seh ich nur 2 Möglichkeiten, schrauben oder kleben. Oder halt das Klettband...

Wenn du keine Löcher bohren willst und den Boden abnehmbar machen willst, wäre mein Vorschlag:

Klebe Winkel an die Kanten an der Bootswand wo das Brett aufliegen wird, dann das Holz vollflächig drauf und mit den Winkeln verschrauben. Das Stück, das als Klappe dienen soll/muss, ausschneiden, dass es noch auf dem Rand aufliegt und auf der einen Seite Scharniere und auf der anderen Seite Schloss/Riegel hin.

Wenn du an der Klappe dann noch ne Verstärkung in der Mitte brauchst, Aluprofil quer einziehen, kann man auch an den Winkeln befestigen oder du baust Quadrat aus den Profilen, das du mit Profilen auf dem Boden verklebst...


----------



## Forester FXT (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Mal was anderes. Kumpel dem das Boot zur Hälfte gehört . Meinte eben er hätte ein günstiges ANKA 4 mit Trailer an der Hand.

Was ist jetzt besser ????


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Zugreifen! 

Der Vorteil eines Yak ist das geringe Gewicht, die Robustheit und der günstige Preis. 
So ein Umbau geht irgendwie am eigentlichen Sinn dieses Bootes vorbei. 


Ich habe das kleinere Yak II - das wird einfach in meinen Caddy Maxi reingeschoben, voll Angelgerödel geworfen und so wie es ist am Ufer rausgezogen. Kleiner 4PS Motor mit Einbautank dran - feddich - Angeln! 

Steht zwar etwas aus dem Heck raus beim Transport,  stört aber nicht für zwei Kilometer. 

Unkomplizierter geht's kaum -


----------



## Forester FXT (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Wie jetzt. Zugreifen beim Anka ??


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Und noch einer der Umbaut  Tabur YAK 3 (Hilfe gesucht)*

Jepp - die Dinger sind solide, fahren sich gut und lohnen auch nen Umbau. 

Ein PE- Boot kauft man sich eigentlich nur dann, wenn mans lediglich nutzen und nicht großartig pflegen will. 

Davon ab- die Umsetzung des Umbaus ist bei nem Gfk Boot wesentlich einfacher.


----------

